# update



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

not the breatest pic but growth has been good and colors are decent.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking very nice nismo!


----------



## eatrfood (Nov 30, 2008)

Dude that is one of the nicer nano sps tanks I've seen. - nice


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I like it alot. Do you have any fish or anything in there?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

theres roughly 30 differnt corals and 4 fish.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

to quote ur avatar "very nice"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks very cool, what is that purple furry looking stuff at the back? i had some growing a while back but removed it.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

E-THUG said:


> Looks very cool, what is that purple furry looking stuff at the back? i had some growing a while back but removed it.


soem kind fo algae, i have removed it in the past but my fish pick at it so thats good for them to have a varied diet and something they cen eat at any time. im sure there are some pods or other things living in it so i let it grow. i also like letting things kind of take over so its like less of a tank with living things in it but a living tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..i'm trying to get my nano 12g up and running...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

more pics will be updated soon im trimming back the monti since its starting to shade out some other corals.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the side view 
(water is a little cloudy i was topping off with some lime water that hadnt fully settled yet.

View attachment 177209


some other crap

View attachment 177210


View attachment 177211


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

nismo, since when are you into SPS?

The coral look great. What equipment are you running?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> nismo, since when are you into SPS?
> 
> The coral look great. What equipment are you running?


my tank has been perdominately SPS since about 2 years ago, pretty much right after i upgraded to my first 70w halide over my 10 gallon. the stuff has really started to take off this year. im running a 10 galon sump with a bermunda aquatics skimmer, a 5 gallon fuge with deep sand bed and macro and a 250w 14k bulb topping off with limewater and dosing magnesium. 10% water changes about every other month the tank evaporates about a gallon a day and with lime water top offs this seems to keep up with the calcium needs but i have not actually tested since last spring, i just watch the corals and as long as they continue to have polyp extension and growth i keep doing what works.


----------

